# Alewives vs. menhaden



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I found this website with some good info on it. Tell the difference since I have heard people call them by the same name or wrong name.

http://www.otterpointcreek.org/images/uploaded/Fish Identification Tips.pdf


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

This is a useful site for these small fish Nathan. I have also been looking for a good field guide for juvenile fishes around the gulf. Some of these are hard to identify when I seine net with kids. Thanks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Shoot, bof of 'ems are shiners


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Menhaden are more smelly do to the oil I would guess. Making them good for reds. Alewives have always been better for kings and spanish for me. Just depends what you are fishing for. Menhaden seen to work better dead than do alewives.


----------

